# Blood Orbit, a Sci-Fi/ Mystery novel



## Tricorp (Mar 21, 2010)

_Blood Orbit_, a Science Fiction Mystery novella by John Derderian, was published by my company Tricorp Publishing. I am really excited about it, it is a great short read for anyone who is into Science Fiction or who loves a good murder mystery. And now it is just 2.99
Here is the blurb:

Ted spends most of his days relaxing on his interplanetary trips as an indie space shipper. His independent status keeps him safe from the constant wars that play out at almost every port of call. He has a good friends and little to worry about.
That is until he wakes up to discover his copilot brutally murdered. Ted could not think of any reason someone would want to kill his friend. More importantly, he has no idea who the murderer could be, since he is alone on that ship.
Ted has until planetfall at Jupiter to come up with the answer. Otherwise, the authorities there-the tyrannical megacorporations who controlled travel around the Solar System-will pin the murder on him. In the meantime, the real murderer could still be on his ship...

Or was the answer the obvious one-that the murderer was Ted himself?

Check it out on Tricorppublishing.com or Amazon and soon Smashwords. On all three sites it is reasonably priced at 2.99.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Tricorp--

welcome to KindleBoards and congratulations on your publishing company and the new book!

We've moved your post to the Book Bazaar, our forum where we feature our author & publisher members. I've added an image link to your book post.  I see you're using your logo as your avatar and your website in your signature! That's great! Although other self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, most of our authors and publishers have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Be sure to bookmark your thread so that you can add updates to it as needed.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to PM us if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


The fine print: 
_Please add to your existing book thread when you have news about your book rather than start a new one, it helps the members who are trying to follow you. You may have a separate thread for each of your books. We recommend you bookmark your post so that you can find it in the future.  You may respond to all posts, but if there have been no member posts, we ask that you wait a week before "bumping" the thread by posting back-to-back posts of your own. And we ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead. All this, and more, is included in our Forum Decorum. From time to time our site rules may change; be sure to check Forum Decorum for the current guidelines and rules. _


----------



## liannallama (May 29, 2009)

Thanks for the link--looks cool!  Can't think of any other books that are sci-fi/mystery except an old Asimov I read years ago--sounds intriguing!


----------



## Tricorp (Mar 21, 2010)

liannallama said:


> Thanks for the link--looks cool! Can't think of any other books that are sci-fi/mystery except an old Asimov I read years ago--sounds intriguing!


Thanks! That is one of the reasons this one won our publishing contest, it is a really good mash-up between Sci-Fi and mystery. I love Sci-Fi myself and I like it because it is hard Sci-Fi, realistic science and all. But I found myself really drawn into the story and the whole whodunnit thing. My friend that loves mystery says it hits all the right notes on that end too.


----------



## Tricorp (Mar 21, 2010)

The novella is now up on Smashwords and hopefully on the ibook store soon too. The description is now up on Amazon too, that always takes forever but I am worried every time.


----------



## liannallama (May 29, 2009)

great story and thanks for making me giggle some too!  I really loved the idea of the story and got into the mystery of it right away! Great characters and suspense for a short story/novella.


----------



## liannallama (May 29, 2009)

PS--I wrote a review for you on A. I tried to rate it on goodreads but couldn't find it there.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003EYW00C/ref=cm_cr_mts_prod_img


----------



## Tricorp (Mar 21, 2010)

Thanks so much! We all know that a good review goes a long way and I really appreciate that you took the time to write one up. (it doesn't hurt that it was five stars ) It is now up on goodreads, check it out here.


----------



## liannallama (May 29, 2009)

great--I added to my goodreads. any book that can make me giggle on a Monday morning is a good thing, LOL!

And fyi--here's the Asimov I spoke of--an oldie but a goodie!
http://www.goodreads.com/book/show/5933331-a-whiff-of-death


----------



## Tricorp (Mar 21, 2010)

Thanks for the Asimov recommendation, sounds very interesting! I will see if I can scrounge up a copy.


----------



## Tricorp (Mar 21, 2010)

Just an update, Blood Orbit will be out soon on the iPad, just waiting on approval of my cover image.  Odd that the cover image size is so important lol!


----------



## Tricorp (Mar 21, 2010)

The novella is doing well, check it out to see for yourself.


----------



## Tricorp (Mar 21, 2010)

Updated post with new price, just 1.99 instead of the 3.99 it was before.  This will only be for a limited time, so act now.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Gentle reminder: We do ask that you not bump a given book thread more frequently than once per week, as stated in the welcome note Betsy posted following your first post in this thread.

Thanks for understanding,

Ann
Book Bazaar Moderator

Forum Decorum: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,36.0.html


----------



## Tricorp (Mar 21, 2010)

Sorry about that, did not realize that posting about a price drop counted as a bump, I thought it was new information and did not count as a bump.


----------



## Tricorp (Mar 21, 2010)

Happy to say that Blood Orbit now has three great reviews on amazon (by people I don't know even!) Go ahead and check it out.


----------



## Tricorp (Mar 21, 2010)

Updated the cover, what do you think? Is it better than the one I still have on my sig?

I decided to go with this one because it seems to fit better with the story.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I like the cover; it seems like your text is crowding your image a bit?

Betsy


----------



## Tricorp (Mar 21, 2010)

I thought about that.  I did not want to have the text any smaller because then it would not look that great as a thumbnail, but if I have the spaceship smaller, it just becomes a blob.  One of the dangers of not paying a graphic designer to do it I guess.  It is one of those catch 22 situations, don't have the money to pay a graphic designer to make it look good enough to sell a lot, without a great cover it is tough to sell a lot.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I don't think I would make it much smaller, just a tiny bit, you don't need much more space.  You might make the name just a bit smaller; the light color is so strong, it compensates for the slightly smaller size...  (Sorry, thinking as a quilt designer.  )

Betsy


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Just happened on this thread. Can you give me an idea of the length of the novella? [print pages or kindle locations, not word count or file size would be appreciated] I like knowing how long something is before buying.


----------



## Tricorp (Mar 21, 2010)

I wish there was a way to put that metric on the Kindle page easier, Scarlet.  The story is short, about 22000 words, which makes it about 80 pages long.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Tricorp said:


> I wish there was a way to put that metric on the Kindle page easier, Scarlet. The story is short, about 22000 words, which makes it about 80 pages long.


Cool, thanks.


----------



## JeanThree (Feb 22, 2009)

John--I like the new cover lots better!


----------



## Tricorp (Mar 21, 2010)

Thanks, I like the new cover, I hope it sells well.
I'm actually Adam, John wrote the book but I am doing all of the publishing and advertising work.  I created Tricorp Publishing just for that purpose.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Really liked the book, posted a review at Amazon. Looking for more from this author in the future.


----------



## Tricorp (Mar 21, 2010)

Thanks for the review, they are always appreciated.


----------



## swcleveland (Jun 6, 2010)

Hey, all, there's a pretty nice blog review of Blood Orbit at http://thescattering.wordpress.com/2010/07/09/verdict-blood-orbit-by-john-derderian/

"Derderian's one-man murder mystery is short, sweet, and flawlessly plotted."

Congratulations, John!


----------



## Tricorp (Mar 21, 2010)

Updated price to 2.99, a great deal with the reviews it has got. The scattering review above was very nice and this one was too: http://veinglory.blogspot.com/2010/04/book-review-blood-orbit.html


----------

